# Just purchased my first Land Cruiser



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

My new endeavor into the world of Lumbering Giants. I just purchased this truck from the Original Owner. The truck is very clean and is a tank. It will be pulling family wagon duty for a while. I plan to clean it up even more and make sure everything is in factory specs. I have researched these vehicles and learned a ton during my search for a clean example. I must take a minute to thank Chris of http://www.Illtuned.com for all of the advice and support. I would not have purchased this amazing truck without his guidance. 










1994 Toyota Land Cruiser (FZJ80) Dark Emerald Pearl (6M1)
Seats 8 passengers

Engine/Drivetrain 
*4.5 Liter, Fuel Inj., inline 6 cylinder, Engine Code: 1FZ-FE
*4 speed automatic transmission
*Full Time All Wheel Drive (High and Low range)
*OEM Front, Center, and Rear Electronic Locking Differentials
*Solid Front and Solid Rear(Floating) Axles

Suspension
*OEM Coil Springs and Shocks
*OEM Front and Rear Sway Bars

Wheels/Tires/Brakes
*OEM 16" x 8" 5 spoke Machined w/clear coat
*OEM 275/70/16 Michelins (worn out)
*OEM Front and Rear Disc Brakes

Future Plans
*Replace the worn out rubber with a set of 285/75/16 All terrain tires, and Alignment.
*Clean and treat the leather seats.
*Rugged Floor mats and cargo mat to protect carpets.
*Coolant Gauge Full Sweep Resistor Mod.
*Pesky Heater Hose Upgrade




























































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

Looks great, im dying to get into a FJ as my DD. What are the mpg's like?


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

nice :thumbup:
every once and a while I consider swapping my 62 out for an 80, but I just can't bring myself to do it


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

looks like a good one, congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## SolbergWRCFan (Sep 29, 2005)

I love TLCs. I am looking at 100s in addition to 4runners, just trying to justify the extra cost.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Very nice 80 ya got there! IMO, the 80-series is the best all round Land Cruiser that was sold in the USA. I love mine to death and it has taken me places that a 6000 lb rig shouldn't have!

If you haven't checked it out yet, get on www.ih8mud.com forums... there is a ton of tech info for Cruisers.:thumbup:


----------



## HisMajesty (Sep 4, 2000)

Wow, that looks great, what did an 80 in that shape cost if you dont mind?


----------



## FranklinWalker (Sep 3, 2010)

congratulations! man


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Apr 24, 2003)

Nicest of the modern Cruisers, imo. Looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

Looks great, I'd love to make an expedition vehicle out of one.


----------



## runaground (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase. Odd fact I read in a book about the Kurds (located Northern Iraq, Iran, and Sout Eastern 
Turkey) is that they call the Land Cruisers "Monica" after Monica Lewinsky due to her plus sized curvy figure, 
guess to them the Land Cruiser and Monica Lewinsky resemble each other. Also they acquired that name when then President Bill Clinton launched those cruise missles into...? I think it was Afghanistan? Don't really remember too well anymore, but everytime I see a Land Cruiser I think "Monica".


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

Nice find!! bought a 94 a couple months back to replace my truggy. best purchase ever! :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

God I'm so jealous. Presently saving my pennies to acquire one of these beasties, praying there will be a low mileage, rather unmolested with lockers left after all you guys are done collecting them... 
:banghead::thumbup:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Very nice 80 ya got there! IMO, the 80-series is the best all round Land Cruiser that was sold in the USA. I love mine to death and it has taken me places that a 6000 lb rig shouldn't have!
> 
> If you haven't checked it out yet, get on www.ih8mud.com forums... there is a ton of tech info for Cruisers.:thumbup:


 Agreed! Awesome Trucks, and yes I am on ih8MUD all the time. There is a wealth of knowledge there that no Factory Service Manual could ever bestow. 



HisMajesty said:


> Wow, that looks great, what did an 80 in that shape cost if you dont mind?


 Thanks! The milage can range anywhere from 12mpg to 18mpg for the 4.5L 6cyl. That is probably one of the only downsides to owning an 80. I'll take it considering it is basically a tank.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. 
Since I purchased the truck it has carted the family to the beach and back (800 miles) without any problems. I just ordered a set of O2 sensors, the CEL came on and they have passed their service interval. Going with OEM Toyota because they lasted this long. Oh did I mention working with an OBDI system is so much more enjoyable then OBDII. No scanners and no crazy limp mode issues.


----------



## SolbergWRCFan (Sep 29, 2005)

boostmonster said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind words.
> Since I purchased the truck it has carted the family to the beach and back (800 miles) without any problems. I just ordered a set of O2 sensors, the CEL came on and they have passed their service interval. Going with OEM Toyota because they lasted this long. Oh did I mention working with an OBDI system is so much more enjoyable then OBDII. No scanners and no crazy limp mode issues.


 You need to look on YouTube for the Cash for Clunkers FZJ80 video. They could barely kill the beast when they tried, it was sad but amazing at the same time. You own one seriously badass truck.


----------



## CBJ (Sep 16, 2000)

Nice find. Based on the front axle photo you might need a birf job. You've got a bit of build up on the ends that might indicate you inner/outer seals might need replacing. 

Looking at it a second time, I can almost guarantee it's time for new seals on the front. I can't tell about the backs from the photos.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice find!

I have been thinking of looking for one of these for the wife!

In most threads where people post new rides the common response is......"Lower it".... but in this case..... "Lift It!"


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

CBJ said:


> Nice find. Based on the front axle photo you might need a birf job. You've got a bit of build up on the ends that might indicate you inner/outer seals might need replacing.
> 
> Looking at it a second time, I can almost guarantee it's time for new seals on the front. I can't tell about the backs from the photos.


 Thanks, It is on the to do list. I need to order my parts. The rear is dry and no build up. 


unimogken said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I have been thinking of looking for one of these for the wife!
> 
> In most threads where people post new rides the common response is......"Lower it".... but in this case..... "Lift It!"


Thanks... LOL


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

soo lucky.


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice cars


----------



## yerrr22 (Dec 22, 2006)

sweet:thumbup:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome machine! You reaffirm my interest in getting one of these for the family. I found this post after creating my own seeking information, etc., about them (feel free to comment!). :thumbup:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## JKHTDI (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome, congrats. I'm sure you'll LOVE it almost as much as I loved mine!


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Finally Went Wheeling.*

Went out with my local club. Nothing serious just wanted to get out. 

I did well, and the truck was very sure footed. It had rained a bit the week before. The land we use is an old quarry so there are a bunch of different terrain options to try. I'm still stock with lockers and 285 AT tires. I got stuck two times and I think with a MT tire I would have not had the same issues. The funny thing was that I never got stuck in any of the spots my trailmates thought I would get stuck in. It was always in an easier section, but with wet, soft ground.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Front Axle Service*

So I've put a little more than 6k miles on my 80 since I purchased it in Aug '10. As it was pointed out earlier in this thread the front axle knuckles were leaking a little. I purchased the Front Axle Service kit from Cruiser Dan at American Toyota in New Mexico. He is highly recommended for being a walking encyclopedia of all things Land Cruiser and a heck of a parts guy. I finally found a weekend free of kids to do the work. It is labor intensive, but very straight forward.

PS Birfield, hub and bearings already removed.









Birf grease still pretty thick, no mixing Between the diff and the Knuckle.









DS Birf/Axle removed, gease cleaned out.









DS Birf/Axle









Found this gem in the PS, waiting on parts to replace all 4 bearings.









While I'm waiting I cleaned and painted the Knuckles.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Ha! I just saw these pics on ih8mud... wierd. :wave:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Ha! I just saw these pics on ih8mud... wierd. :wave:


Ha, Just trying to spread some 80 Cruiser love over here. :laugh:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*(PHH) Pesky Heater Hose Time!*

So after I finished up the Front axle service I had a well deserved :beer:...

While I was doing all that work on the axle I caught the the PHH out of the corner of my eye. It was dripping coolant. It was taunting me. 

PHH, This little hose is scorned throughout the '92-'97 80 series community. It is a 3" piece of 5/8" dia. rubber heater hose. Not so amazing except for the fact that this hose lives tucked up under the rear of the intake manifold. It is very hard to get to. Even if you can reach it, you have to fight every step of the way to replace it. I like to think of it as the Grumpy Troll that lives under a bridge. It is just hiding down there waiting to ruin my day. After about 60k miles this little section of hose is prone to leaking and eventually failing. When it fails, it dumps coolant straight out of the block, and usually cooks your head gasket in no time. My truck has 108k miles. The PHH is a ticking time bomb.

Can you see the PHH hiding in there.









Look closer









Ahh, there it is...









Luckily I had recently purchased a replacement long life PHH from http://www.1fzfephh.com/. I'm glad I thought ahead.









The fun began. I Pulled the DS front wheel and then the rear inner fender. Drained the block of coolant. I unbolted the Trans dipstick mount, and unbolted the steel hard line that connects to the PHH. I could only reach the upper most bolt on the hard line. The other bolt is on the back of the cyl. head. Not gonna happen. Where is my trained monkey, with tiny hands, when I need him.

Next I attacked the two hose clamps that secure the PHH to the engine block and the hard line. My tools of choice; spring hose clamp pliers, long handled 45 deg. needle nose pliers, long handled side cutters, Radiator hose pick, and a bunch of swearing.

Once I got the clamps off. I cut the hose and bent the hard line out of the way.

My favorite tool for VW and Audi and now appearently Toyota.









Where the Grumpy Troll lives under my intake manifold.









A pregnant PHH, It was going to give birth to an over heated engine and a blown head gasket any minute.









By this time I'm sweating buckets from all the arm bending trying to get the job done. Stuck in a wheel well with my arm hopelessly trapped between the frame and the body of the truck my mind wanders. I come to the realization that if the jack stand decided to fail I would become a crumpled mess. Damn you PHH! 

I installed the replacement silicone hose with the supplied constant tension spring hose clamps. With more swearing and some more arm twisting the hose slides onto the block side. I tighten the new clamps and refill the radiator. Success! 
Glad thats over, have a :beer:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

Yeah, that was ready to go... The PHH sucks but it's not that hard. You just need to find a friend with really skinny arms!


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

I feel bad for the UPS guy. He had to lug this heavy box into my garage.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm guessing sliders.

Nice work on the axle. :thumbup:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

PoorHouse said:


> I'm guessing sliders.
> 
> Nice work on the axle. :thumbup:


Your right PoorHouse. White Knuckle Off Road to be exact. The fit for a '94 with side by side catalyst protection is very good, the price is bearable, and John at WKOR is easy to work with. I'll post pics once they are bolted up. It was either this, or buy a welder and never find time to build anything. Since having kids my cost vs. time ratio has changed quite a bit. 

Thanks for the compliment on the axle service. It is not very difficult but very labor intensive. :beer:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

boostmonster said:


> I'll post pics once they are bolted up.


How is that going?


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Rock sliders*

Had these painted and on the truck for a couple of months. The wife and kids are now used to them and they have gotten dirty. Have some chipped paint and scuffs already but that is why I went with DIY paint job. I used Krylon BBQ and Stove paint. I've had good luck on brake calipers so I figure I'd try it on the sliders. 










Unboxing...










Gusseted frame mounts










Under Cat four bolt mount with integrated skid plate. 



























All painted, mounted, and used... 



























Not very exciting, but good practice for me to understand the dimensions of the truck. 









Whats that? I'm dragging my ass? 









I did manage to walk over some very small boulders but no pictures. The cat skid was kissing rocks a few times. Nothing serious but enough to know the sliders are on the truck now. 

When I was installing these sliders I realized that the DS rocker panel had a small dent from my first Offroad outing with the stock side steps still installed. The dent was in the same place that I had bent up the side step from some break over moments on a few hills. From the look of it I would not have thought I had done any damage to the rocker, but that is why a lot of people say the 80's rockers are so fragile. Glad I finally have sliders.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

lookin' good! 

I need to do a lot of what you've done if I keep mine much longer. Front axle service and PHH. I have the PHH repair piece, and really need to flush my coolant as it's half-pink/half-yellow= brown and figure I'll do the PHH at the same time.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

Sporin said:


> lookin' good!
> 
> I need to do a lot of what you've done if I keep mine much longer. Front axle service and PHH. I have the PHH repair piece, and really need to flush my coolant as it's half-pink/half-yellow= brown and figure I'll do the PHH at the same time.


Thanks Sporin.

Replace that PHH! Keep fixing your truck. They last almost forever if you treat them right.


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

no wonder these things last forever, look at the mechanicals, they're built like tanks.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

koko12 said:


> no wonder these things last forever, look at the mechanicals, they're built like tanks.


You're exactly right. A world platform used in some of the harshest environments. North America didn't get the Diesel engines. We got a stout straight six and a bunch of leather furniture for the most part. I'm not complaining. Like I've said before so much of these trucks can be rebuilt. They are not made of throw away parts. I've seen many owners say they will be buried in them. I met a guy this summer with the slightly newer 100 series with 300k miles on the original drivetrain. He said he just fixes things that need it and he keeps diving it.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

And my search for an 80 continues...

You are so lucky to have one in such good condition and low miles!:thumbup:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

Keep looking. You'll eventually find one.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ 

Thanks! There are a couple of non e-locked specimens in pretty good shape on the horizon...we'll see...


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

There you go. Non Lockers are still very capable trucks and as others have said for about $2000 you can do front and rear ARB's. I doubt you'll even care about lockers unless you are trying some really difficult stuff. Just find any truck that is clean(body/mechanical) and an acceptable price to you. Drive and Enjoy. Good luck and of course keep us posted.:thumbup:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Thanks again! Two more appeared today...


----------



## chipsahui2 (Jun 8, 2005)

boostmonster said:


> There you go. Non Lockers are still very capable trucks and as others have said for about $2000 you can do front and rear ARB's. I doubt you'll even care about lockers unless you are trying some really difficult stuff. Just find any truck that is clean(body/mechanical) and an acceptable price to you. Drive and Enjoy. Good luck and of course keep us posted.:thumbup:


A $300 rear Aussie Locker is honestly a much better value than the ARB selectables lockers when one is only tackling light to moderate off-roading...it's when you start tackling some wicked trails you need the full FR/RR lockers. At that point, one should start looking at armor first.

A clean truck with good history is a much better buy than a locked truck with no history.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

^ The Aussie and Loc-Rite are auto lockers, correct? Any issues with them on pavement?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

flygliii said:


> ^ The Aussie and Loc-Rite are auto lockers, correct? Any issues with them on pavement?


Had a Detroit in the rear of my Disco and 60. They are fine as long as you keep in mind that its back there. Sharp turns are met with tire squeal and snow becomes a tail happy time. Other than that (and sometimes random unloading which both my Detroits did) you wont notice it really.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

chipsahui2 said:


> A $300 rear Aussie Locker is honestly a much better value than the ARB selectables lockers when one is only tackling light to moderate off-roading...it's when you start tackling some wicked trails you need the full FR/RR lockers. At that point, one should start looking at armor first.
> 
> A clean truck with good history is a much better buy than a locked truck with no history.





flygliii said:


> ^ The Aussie and Loc-Rite are auto lockers, correct? Any issues with them on pavement?





morecarsthanbrains said:


> Had a Detroit in the rear of my Disco and 60. They are fine as long as you keep in mind that its back there. Sharp turns are met with tire squeal and snow becomes a tail happy time. Other than that (and sometimes random unloading which both my Detroits did) you wont notice it really.


I was going to say... The clutchless automatic lockers are a little harsh for some DD situations. They generally work well for most situations, but like "morecarstb" said they can catch you off guard. They can be noisy at times as well. Not that they are a bad option other than ARB, just they are a little more unrefined because of there ratcheting automatic function. As "chipsahui2" said, For the money the aussie and detroit style lockers should not be overlooked.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, that 'auto' feature would seem weird in some situations. Also nice to be to choose on-off as needed.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*E-Lockers*

All this talk of lockers and I forgot to mention that my front locker was not engaging last time I was out in the woods. No matter what I did with driving on loose surfaces, figure 8's, etc... No dice.

I finally got some free time to work on the truck. I had front rotors to replace (warped beyond belief). Once I had the new rotors put on I dove into the locker problem. I could hear the actuator motor relay clicking when the dash switch was engaged. Next I started checking the connections at the actuator on the axle housing(Front Passenger side, rear face of axle, right side of diff). The breather hose was unhooked. I was pretty sure that water has made it inside of the actuator housing. The actuator motor drive connector would not disconnect. I unbolted the whole actuator and gave it a few love taps to coax it off the diff. When I turned it over about a 6oz. of brown water poured out of the breather tube. Tear down time. Did a bunch of research that was spotty, but I had an idea of what could be wrong. I took the whole actuator apart.

Example image of the actuator on the differential.(not mine)


















The Driven Gear rotated and looked fine so I moved to the Motor. Pulled the Motor cover off and found that one of the magnets had come loose and jammed the armature. I went through all the components and cleaned everything, regreased the gears and bushings. I epoxied the loose magnet back in and added epoxy to the sides of the other remaining three magnets. Let it cure and put everything back together. I plugged the the actuator back in to test it before it got bolted back on. Everything made the right noises and the final gear cycled. Bolted it all back together and tested it again. Made sure the hubs turned in the same direction. Turned it off and made sure the locker disengaged. Fixed! Love working on a vehicle where so many parts are rebuildable. :thumbup:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*LED Reverse Lights*

I was tired of backing out of parking spots and my driveway in the dark. What's that you say? I have reverse lights to guide my way. This maybe true, but looking through factory tinted glass in the dark made the reverse light halogen bulbs useless. 










My solution










The result

















See the difference... Left: LED projector bulb, Right: standard Halogen









So much better.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

boostmonster said:


> What's that you say?


Ka-Pow! 

I wish I had that option for our B5 wagon, the reverse lights are intermittent...I've had to use the rear fog light for visibility at times...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Yeah, that was ready to go... The PHH sucks but it's not that hard. You just need to find a friend with really skinny arms!


how much would it cost to have that replaced by a mechanic?


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*PHH on the Clock*

^^^Hmm, I would figure 1-2 hrs tops for labor, and $25-$50 in parts. 

Total price will be dependent on the shops hourly rate of course.


----------



## chipsahui2 (Jun 8, 2005)

Please keep in mind the PHH is a 1FZ only issue, 3FE motors does not have this problem.

The only problem the 3FE deals with is terrible acceleration.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

boostmonster said:


>


...off Burma Road? I think I've been there. :thumbup:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

chipsahui2 said:


> Please keep in mind the PHH is a 1FZ only issue, 3FE motors does not have this problem.
> 
> The only problem the 3FE deals with is terrible acceleration.


And they (3FE) have a cylinder head oil passage plug that likes to blow out. Can be as disastrous as a PHH blowing. :thumbup: 



deucestudios said:


> ...off Burma Road? I think I've been there. :thumbup:


Nope, but it is in PA so that would make sense why it looks similar. It is a spot our local club has permission to use. Only down side is there is a ton of illegal dirt bike and quad riders there. It is like that allover in these parts. I have no problem with these people, just that they are doing their riding illegally.

I've checked some of your wheeling photos, you guys have some nice spots out East.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

boostmonster said:


> I was going to say... The clutchless automatic lockers are a little harsh for some DD situations. They generally work well for most situations, but like "morecarstb" said they can catch you off guard. They can be noisy at times as well. Not that they are a bad option other than ARB, just they are a little more unrefined because of there ratcheting automatic function. As "chipsahui2" said, For the money the aussie and detroit style lockers should not be overlooked.


Ive never used a selectable locker, Ive always just used the auto style (basically just the trusty, old Detroit). The Aussie is like the Lock Right (of which, I used the latter as my front locker) and just drops in (slightly more complicated, but you get it) to replace the spider gears. I like the Detroit because it replaces the who carrier. That was important with the Disco because the carriers are shockingly weak. It wasnt so much on the BJ. I will probably only ever go with a Detroit because it will always be there and isnt dependent upon an external switch to work. I will, however, be the first to acknowledge that there are indeed drawbacks. I can recall at least two times where the locker unloaded on me around people (only in the Disco "hard" locker and around outdoor restaurant seating and the parking lot of the local Goodwill) and startled people resulting in dirty looks. Off camber can be interesting when muddy and snow is always fun but everything has its drawbacks. The other downside is increased tire wear but that really isnt that noticeable. 

All that being said, there is also the Detroit soft locker which is the quieter and less likely to unload on you randomly. My Disco had the "hard" locker and the BJ the "soft."


----------



## chipsahui2 (Jun 8, 2005)

boostmonster said:


> And they (3FE) have a cylinder head oil passage plug that likes to blow out. Can be as disastrous as a PHH blowing. :thumbup:


You have mistaken. It is a good thing. It gives the owners a reason to upgrade the 4.slow motor.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*OEM Front Mud Flaps*

A small update... Since I put the Sliders on the 80 I lost the protection that the OEM running boards provided from the road. I finally picked up a set of OEM Mud Flaps from CruiserParts. They bolt right to the flares and inner fender using the same factory points and bolts as the running boards. they clean up the look of my unlifted truck, and will help with the coming winter. I did have to cut them a bit to fit the sliders. I used a piece of cardboard as a pattern to make the right cuts on the the OEM flaps. Everything worked very well and now I wont be sand blasting my rockers and doors with road debris.

The bare Fender flare without any flaps.









Flaps installed


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Where did you get those bulbs?


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

MRVW00 said:


> Where did you get those bulbs?


Here you go. The price has jumped a bit, but I think they are still a good buy because of the projector lens and Cree LED(the key to the performance of these bulbs). You can always look around for better prices. 

http://www.jlclightings.com/CREE-Q5-LED-Reverse-Light-Bulbs-1156-p/sku_126.htm

"Premium Quality CREE Chip LED Light Bulbs,"
"Plug-N-Play to original housing,"


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

THANKS MAN!

This will help the Buell have brighter tails


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

Very nice rig. I've been on the fence to get one of these or a 4Runner (actually, I think you might've posted on my thread about it) and I think this thread has swayed me to get one. Will be checking one out this weekend that needs a little TLC, but looks like there's still a lot of life left in it.

Thanks for the great pics and advice so far!


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

Vertigo, good luck. I dont think you will be disappointed with an 80.:thumbup:


----------

